# Rich flower for Pollen/Nectar for almost anywhere



## Sentinel (Feb 2, 2015)

Alright so this wild flower is called Lacy Phacelia, its blue so its nice and will attract the bees. (I researched and found wildflowers produce the most nectar, unlike genetic altered flower's like some type of rose's)

Its normally grown in terrible soil naturally (Example: Sand) so growing it is easy, also it can be grown in almost any area of US. 

Western US - One of the best spring forage sources for honeybees. Blooms 45–60 days and continuously produces nectar throughout the day.

Now! To the fun side of everything, 

Honey per acre: 180 - 1,500 pounds honey per acre (depends on soil quality/depth)
Pollen per acre: 300-1000 pounds of pollen.


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Ill have to check this out . thanks for the tip


----------



## wagnerwoodworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Sentinel, do you have experience with this plant, or are you quoting from literature somewhere? The literature can be helpful, but sometimes it can be misleading and not appropriate for certain areas, since there are a lot of soil and climate factors that affect pollen and nectar production.

Here in MD, at least my area, we are blessed with a lot of pollen and nectar bearing trees: Tuliptrees, Black Locust, Wild Black Cherry, Hackberry, Red Maple (mostly pollen), etc. Wildflowers are a mix bag because of the suburban sprawl that is starting to encroach on my countryside (i have a farm, but across the road from me is a subdivision of million-dollar homes); so many people seem to prefer perfect grass over clover, creeping charlie, etc.

The only thing I've planted myself with much success is Buckwheat. I plant small 50x50' patches in succession, timed to bloom during the dearth. I also have planted borage, but I haven't had as much success. I've also tried vetch, which comes back nicely year after year, but the bees don't seem to work it much.


----------



## Sentinel (Feb 2, 2015)

I currently do not have much experience but I have bought 1/4th of a pound to try it out in the garden behind my house. I do believe though that this is true to its word (Not 100% of the outcome of pollen/honey production) but I try to base my knowledge on more the one site so I look around and generally see if it matches up or at least comes close. 

I do know that many people have claimed it to be a very rich flower producer though on the western side and I looked up suitable growing area's and it pretty much was everywhere. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58xpJeWSC5g and more websites like http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/flowers/lacy-phacelia/lacy-phacelia-growing.htm

The flower its self I know attracts bee's just by looking at it being recommended for attracting pollinators, hummingbird, bees, etc. Hopefully this answered some of your questions, (Maybe it answered none :scratch but I will probably look around about the output of the flower and report back what I find.


----------



## wagnerwoodworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Good luck with it! How much area will 1/4 pound cover? Perhaps I'll give it a shot with a small patch.

Something I encounter with buckwheat is that it is VERY sensitive to frost, so I have to time the planting to ensure that it sprouts after the last frost date, and it grows best in heat (the august crop is much better). However, if everything goes well, I can easily get two successive plantings in the same spot, with only one seeding (the second crop comes from plowing in the first crop):

- May 1 sow seed
- June 7 - 30 flowering and seed production
- July 20th: mow/plow/till everything under
- August 27 - Sep 15: flowering and seed production

These dates are estimates, but it's usually about 5 - 8 weeks after sowing that you get a nectar flow, and it is so strong that you can smell it from 50 yards away on a warm morning. Note, however, that the nectar ONLY flows in the morning, so you have to ensure that your girls are early risers (morning sun). It's possible if your climate is warm enough, you might get a third crop, but I usually can't here. The only caution is that deer will eat the buckwheat if they don't have other forage worth eating.

I've also planted sunflowers and wildflower patches; those work okay, but seeds are more expensive. I can't wait until all of my black locust seedlings are old enough to flower.


----------



## Jackchapmanjr (Nov 17, 2014)

I ordered the following seeds this past week:

5000 seeds of fireweed
5000 seeds of phacelia 
10000 seeds of golden rod
2000 seeds of vipers bugloss 

I plan to scatter these on the hillside around my hives.. They'll all replant them selves and if nothing else it's worth the $30 to add some color to the hillside..

Jack


----------



## TheCompound (Jan 24, 2011)

I love Lacy Phacelia. I've planted in small plots and the bees worked it continuously while it was blooming. An easy/carefree annual that can reseed itself. 

I have 4 acres enrolled in a 3 year pollinator program that will get planted this spring. I'm including Lacy Phacelia in the mix as a nurse crop while the perennials get established.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

What plants are you including in this pollinator program?



TheCompound said:


> I love Lacy Phacelia. I've planted in small plots and the bees worked it continuously while it was blooming. An easy/carefree annual that can reseed itself.
> 
> I have 4 acres enrolled in a 3 year pollinator program that will get planted this spring. I'm including Lacy Phacelia in the mix as a nurse crop while the perennials get established.


----------



## TheCompound (Jan 24, 2011)

WBVC said:


> What plants are you including in this pollinator program?


Here is a listing of all the species being planted. Some switchgrass seed is being added as filler but in a low enough concentration that it shouldn't out-compete the flowering plants:

Sainfoin 
Alfalfa
Medium Red Clover
Ladino White Clover
Partridge Pea
Maximilian Sunflower
Fragrant Giant Hyssop
Black-Eyed Susan
Wild Bergamot/Bee Balm
New England Aster
Rough Blazing Star
Western Yarrow
Phacelia

My area tends to have a small dearth in June prior to the sweet clover bloom and a major dearth after the middle of August. I've tried to include several late blooming species to help them build up winter stores. I also have 65 acres in CRP grass that I've been trying to establish more goldenrod for fall build up.

- David


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

How come I don't see any Borage or Nygers (the nectar producing, non-invasive type.)
Is the Borage too invasive for you?


----------



## TheCompound (Jan 24, 2011)

I plant Borage here and there - my bees tend to favor the blue to the white. However, being a government program, 75% of the mix has to be on their "program approved list". The 25% I have to work with is made up mostly of late blooming perennials.


----------

